# Everlasting bandset?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been going through some serious amount of Thera Band lately.

So I longed for a band set that lasts. Even if I have to give up some power (imagine that).

It is absolutely certain that thick tubes last longer than thin tubes, which last longer than flatbands.

It is absolutely certain that less elongantion leads to longer band life.

So I married the concepts and made a band set from Thera Tube Silver. It had to be long (40 cm active length), so I can shoot with minimal elongation.

I had to attach it to a steel frame of course, and forcing the thick tubes over the 16 mm (.62) steel fork gave me a nice blister on my thumb. I even had to cut in the end of the band a bit, otherwise the tube would never have been going over the steel.

The attachment is really solid, even without the string there is no way it can slip off. The constriction knot is simply a safety thing. I think the look is amazingly clean.

Double paracord attaches the pouch, unbreakable by any means other than something sharp.

The draw is not so hard, simply because you only stretch it from 40 cm to 100 or 110 cm (half butterfly). It will soften even more once the bands are broken in.

This should last a very long time. Stainless steel, Desert Ironwood and the toughest tubes.




























Jörg


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Such a sharp bend at the fork tip would shorten the bands life wouldn't it? I found that using rubber to tie at the pouch made the longest lasting bands, I had problems with tearing by the pouch and this has virtually eliminated it. I'd love to see an update on this as well as the slingshot channel news magazine back!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The bent really doesn't nick the rubber, it is nicely rounded and there is no chafing.

The news magazine won't likely come back, too much work (editing takes forever) and not enough views. I have to think growth oriented.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive been shooting one of Dans (zdp) fast bands for months now, i lost count how many times ive shot it, but i shoot it every day, so it must be over 10,000 and there is no signs of ware, I think if you shoot the right ammo for you band set they last a lot longer, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the intent and conceptual implmentation, but I doubt this is the best fork attachment. I would think that a traditional bent metal fork with polished ends and a flexible tapered inner sheath would give the least wear and tear at the attachment. Also, seeing as most tubes fail at the pouch attachment after perishing, would rubber protectant combined with a re-engineered pouch attachment yield better results. Only once these failure points have been addressed and found insufficient should we resort to solutions that offer less efficiency, such as reduced elongation.

All said, I would be delighted to be proved wrong and look forward to reading the results of long-term testing.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeff, thanks for the plug! I hadn't seen it when I cross-posted. I hope my post came across right; I was not intending to put down Jörg's noble effort, which will likely outlast RRTs and Fastbands combined. I just think more attention needs to be paid to the ends of tubes/ bands/ elastic than the middle.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, the middle is of no concern, and quite frankly I NEVER had a band breaking on the fork side. I had bands that slipped off the fork.

We will see how long these bands last! They look incredibly sturdy.

Jörg


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Silver Thera tube is great for longevity. I have used bandsets for thousands of shots and the only time I've torn one is when a steel fork end has punched through the rubber when using the Chinese handcuff attachment method.

I generally use the clamp on method and my crude homemade steel clamps have often had sharp bits that i didn't bother to file down. Yet this didn't affect the mighty silver tubes! Have left the slingshots outside in the sun, in a hot car, tied the bands with plastic zip ties. Basically done everything that you're not supposed to do.

The black Thera tubes are also very long lasting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I used that attachment on the pouch last summer and the tubes broke at the knot inside very soon, compared to the kink and tie method.


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it will last a long time-aesthetically beautiful as well. I've been thinking about an ultra-durable field slingshot set up for a butterfly draw, I was planning on slightly de-stressed Theraband Gold but the tubes would be even more durable and would likely endure the wear and tear of floating in my trail running pack better than flats. Given the tubing source it could even double for exercise while watching TV. I was wondering if it functions as an over the top or more like a through the fork shooter and if there's any handslap? My best performing butterfly rig using double theraband black rigged over the top has a definite handslap, but is still great fun because of its performance. Incidentally I started cutting my own bands on the inspiration of your website.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Archer46176 said:


> Not sure if this really pertains to what you are going for but I just had an epiphany (i think thats how you spell it)... Anyway, would it be possible or has anyone tried to marry the tubes and flatbands??? I am thinking that pulling the flatbands through the tubes could possible add life and strength to the band sets. I really need to get everything moved in to my girlfriends ASAP so I can set up my garage shop and start experimenting with this stuff. Once I get the shop set up I should be able to turn out some neat stuff...


Now thats an interesting idea.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I had almost forgotten about the silver thera-tube... I have close to 50' in my storage closet.
I used some on a few slingshots, but only I and a couple of stronger type guys I know could actually pull them.

The silver tube might be good for a single tube setup though.... used on an inline crossbow type slingshot, it's elongation wouldn't be that bad and like's been said it should last forever... might be just the thing for a "survival" type slingshot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have in fact converted my double shooter to single strand Thera Silver... because I want it to last. Works well. Unbelievable how thin it gets when fully stretched!

When you use the knot in tube method, you have to make sure the string is soft and you can't burn the ends to prevent splicing. The burning leaves a super hard plastic fragment which can cut the bands. A clean knot from soft string does not cut the rubber.

I also shot this setup a lot tonite before it got dark, and with the big 28mm steel balls, I can even butterfly them! That is fun. Lots of power too. No signs of wear.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> I used that attachment on the pouch last summer and the tubes broke at the knot inside very soon, compared to the kink and tie method.


By the way, kink and tie does not work well with the super thick Thera Tube Silver.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, thanks. When I build my sling rifle I was contemplating using the silver. But I don't know if it's a good idea yet. Two of them may be too hard to pull back?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Okay, thanks. When I build my sling rifle I was contemplating using the silver. But I don't know if it's a good idea yet. Two of them may be too hard to pull back?


Yes, I think two is too much. It is also overkill for bullets smaller than .90" lead or 1" steel.

I now use the silver tubes (one strand per "barrel") for my sling-x-bow, it works. Less performance than the TB Gold setup, but still sufficient for small game.


----------

